# New Episode Tonight!



## Kunes (Mar 30, 2009)

Who's tuning in?

Seems like nothing too eventful is happening.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 30, 2009)

yea the nut on the water tom treesopcorn:


----------



## Kunes (Mar 30, 2009)

that guys not much of a logger. 

and if he makes soo much money on these 10,000 dollar logs then whats up with his little barge thing. . .POS


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 30, 2009)

i may watch, i may go to bed.

sleep sounds more exciting.


----------



## Kunes (Mar 30, 2009)

Depending on how much you like watching reality television and how tired you are. Yes.


----------



## TheLumberJack (Mar 30, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> i may watch, i may go to bed.
> 
> sleep sounds more exciting.



same...i worked my O ring off today and tomorrow is supposed to be 60 and sunny here so it will be another full day.


----------



## Kunes (Mar 30, 2009)

what time is it on anywho?


----------



## TheLumberJack (Mar 30, 2009)

Kunes said:


> what time is it on anywho?



pretty sure 10pm history channel


----------



## Kunes (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds about right. thanks.


----------

